# Contract Template



## dmjr77 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hello!,
I was wondering if there was template or guidelines I should follow when I redo my contracts?
Thank You


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

It's called CYA


----------



## Ken1zk (Dec 19, 2004)

dmjr77 said:


> Hello!,
> I was wondering if there was template or guidelines I should follow when I redo my contracts?
> Thank You


I would strongly recommend taking this question to your local attorney at law.


----------

